# Hi Im totally new to this site and totally lost!!



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Im totally new to this site and totally lost!!  Have to go down ICSI route and we see the specialist in December. DH had vasectomy 11 years ago and a reversal 5 years ago (it failed)  
Love a buddy who is maybe going throught the same thing or even just someone who maybe knows about abbreviations!    

Thanks Linda


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and welcome to *FF*

 Linda
You will notice I have moved your post to the main baord 

Its great that you and your Dh are doing ICSI for a child together

I am sure we can find you a buddy to help you find your way round the site.
in the meantime I am going to leave you some links that will be of use to you.

CLICK HERE FOR THE ISCI BOARD

CLICK HERE FOR SECONDARY INFERTILITY

And Finally heres a link to jargon abreviations and Bubbles 
CLICK HERE

Do you have your TX booked to start yet 
what clinic are you at 

Looking forward to seeing you around the site
Wishing you lots of  and   for your journey

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi linda and welcome to the site 

Just wanted to wish u well with going down the ICSI route and good luck for seeing the specialisit in december.

Try the links out that dizzi has given u as they will help.

Kate xx​


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi thanks for making me feel so welcome.   We have had no treatment (tx?) yet,      As we have children from our first marriages we have to fund it ourselves, so we have our baby fund sitting waiting patiently.  

Good luck to everyone and if I knew how to send bubbles, smiley faces and cuddles i would!!

Linda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi linda 

lol at your hubbys SA - but good that the count went up! My hubby also would kill me if i discussed his results!!

To blow bubbles under the persons name to the left it should say click to blow and so u click that.

I have blown u some bubbles.

Kate xx​


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Kate,
               nice hearing from you, thanks for the bubbles.  "Miss TC" sent message telling me how to blow bubbles and send smileys, she was really helpful.  

Linda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi linda 

wow u sound just like me and my hubby!! I have my hubby taking zinc and also wish he would give up the smoking but cant nag too much about it i guess as he has cut down on the drinking!

Miss TC (Tracy) is lovely and glad she was able to help u.

Kate xx​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

linchick said:


> "Miss TC" sent message telling me how to blow bubbles and send smileys, she was really helpful.





Kamac80 said:


> Miss TC (Tracy) is lovely and glad she was able to help u.































Aw you guys, you make me blush


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Miss TC said:


> linchick said:
> 
> 
> > "Miss TC" sent message telling me how to blow bubbles and send smileys, she was really helpful.
> ...


Awww - its only coz im feeling nice for once Tracy xxxxx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Tracy you shouldnt blush cos if it wasnt for your help I couldnt do this                   hee hee Im showing off! What I want next is a ticker thingie that some folk have, but thats maybe for clever clogs only 

Hi Kate, DH is on 2nd day of patches, finding it very difficult as he has smoked for 24 years!!  He is quite cute as he lays out his patch at night for the next day along with his zinc and other vits Ive put him on. He is eating for Scotland tho. Luckily he is nice and tall. Me, Im 5ft 1" and 11 stone, so Im doing weightwatchers to lose a bit of weight before our appt    

  Linda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi linda 

Good luck with the weightwatchers - they are really good for helping ppl lose weight.

At least your hubby is trying but 24 yrs is a long time so will be quite hard for him.

Are u both from Scotland by any chance?!

I dont know how best to explain how to get a ticker - if u go to www.tickerfactory.com and make your ticker up there then when u get to the end u cut and paste the BB code and then paste that into your signature box and that should work!

Kate xx​


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi  Kate, will try out the ticker thing.       Yes we are both Scottish.

Maybe if I keep my fingers crossed I'll be back there with a bump next year 

Lindaxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

i hope so as well linda   

Was just asking as my hubby is from Glasgow!

Kate xx​


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Kate, yes its official I am thick 

Made a nice little ticker thing but I cant cut and paste it, any ideas what Im supposed to do ?

Hope you are having a nice evening, Ive just finished watching X factor!
  

Linda x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Linda sweetheart
Once you have made your ticker a box will appear with a URL address in it. You highlight the link then right click and copy it, then go to your profile information on here and paste it in.
Does that make sense?
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Have tried and tried and tried and cant do it!!!!   

Think my mouse is playing up, cant be me!!!! 

Will try later on   Thanks for your help


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

oh linda u poor thing!

When u get the URL address thing then highlight it then press control C then go to your signature box and press control V and that should work!!

Kate xx​


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Is it the ticker URL or the BB code one?? 

  M anaged to cut and paste  something but it was just letters etc no nice pictures.....thinking of giving up .....Im just not clever enough!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

linda - yeah it should be just numbers and letters - erm - make sure u have cut and paste the whole box as there is a scroll bar which means there is more to cut and paste - if u are getting really stuck give Tony a PM and he will do it for u.

Kate xx​


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks so much, you have so much patience with me! I thought I was kinda ok with computers but Im definetly not   Cant even ask my step daughter to do it as then she'll know what we are up to and it'll be straight back to her Mum and all over the town(which is a very small one!) 

  Going to try once more now you have given me detailed instructions.....wonder how many ladies are reading this to find out how to get tickers too!!! 

Linda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi linda - its ok - i struggled the first time i tried to sort my ticker!!

Give Tony a PM hun

Kate xx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, Oh yeah I did it , Oh yeah!!  

Lost all the other info about me but I'll just have to add it again, that will take another 5 hours no doubt 

Thanks again, Kate your help is much appreciated


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done!!!!!!!

Kate xxx​


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Ha  Ha Ha!!    you are so funny (in a good way!) 

Im so chuffed with myself!!! 

Take care


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

AND i even managed to put all my info on again      ok its below ticker instead of above but hey, who cares? 

Im so chuffed I could kiss myself! 

PS I just love this banana  it always cheers me up

Linda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

linchick said:


> PS I just love this banana  it always cheers me up
> 
> Linda xx


I will remember that!!!       

Actually it makes u feel like u want to dance with him as well!!!

Glad u worked the ticker out - its really hard to give instructions over the internet as its easier to sit and show someone!!

Hope u have a good day hun - if u want some help moving your personal info to the top of the tickers then give me a shout!

Kate xxx


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Aaaaaawwww thanks Kate   

I think I maybe had a lot of info on before, , am I right in thinking anyone can browse our pages we've written, even if they arent a member?   I just joined up 1st, I never looked at anything else.  So, I'll maybe keep my info off for a wee while. 

Thanks Kate, have a good day

Linda xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

yes linda anyone can come on here as a guest so maybe wise to not give too much info out.

Hope u are having a nice day?

Kate xxx​


----------

